# Red Stingray



## hotrod (Aug 31, 2016)

thinking of looking at this bike. i had a red sting ray when i was younger. and would like to find another. does everything look correct on this bike?


----------



## hotrod (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## hotrod (Aug 31, 2016)

sorry was having a problem getting picture to load.


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 2, 2017)

not sure,havent researched this year in depth. you can always check against the catalog pics, retract about the rear fender, its just a later version. this like an 80s. The obvious new cabling and clean chain.


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 2, 2017)

Looks to be a complete 77 3speed coaster. I believe the seat has been replaced with a Schwinn after market period correct seat. New cables. The fenders are correct , hard to see it but there is a duck tail.
Nice bike.


----------

